# BMW M3 CSL (stunning example): Gleammachine Detailing.



## Gleammachine

*BMW E46 M3 CSL* (Coupe Sport Lightweight) UK production 422 units.



An extremely low mileage CSL, 6756 miles to be precise. A recent investment by my client, and the brief was to take an already fine example onto the next level.

All work below carried out over the course of 5-6 days.



Starting off with the number plate removal, these are to be replaced later in the detail.







Washed and de-contaminated, sorry for the lack of photo's here.



Once inside and all dried off, time to protect the vunerable areas and limit any polishing dust getting in the gaps.







Typical defects below requiring a light cutting approach, results prior to any refinement.















Carbon roof generally had some light defects.







Rear lights and roof strips machined.





Paintwork refinement stages of polishing.







Britework polished.









A few other small areas tended to.





Engine bay and underside cleaned and treated.













2 layers of professional grade ceramic coating by Siramik Glasscoat.







Interior given the usual clean and tickle.

















Rubber seals cleaned, nourished and preserved.







Alloys and tyres protected and treated.



Number plate holes covered and replaced with some aluminium tape.



Icing on the cake and final task was to secure the new plates.



*Finished results.*































Thanks for looking, be sure to check out my social media pages for regular updates on future commissions.


----------



## Andyblue

Very nice indeed. Looks to have come up lovely with a great gloss.


----------



## TonyH38

What a superb example of a stunning motor.


----------



## TonyHill

What's the purpose of the blue plastic on the rear of the front seats..? :speechles


----------



## suspal

This is why I recommend you Rob when folks are asking for detailing services in sunny Essex,keep then coming buddy.:thumb:


----------



## rob267

Wow. That is beautiful. You have done a great job. The e46 m3 in my opinion is the best looking m3 but that car is on a different level.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Megs Lad

TonyHill said:


> What's the purpose of the blue plastic on the rear of the front seats..? :speechles


I'm guessing the rears are gloss black and the blue plastic is from factory


----------



## tonyy

Stunning job:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Fantastic job, well done. One of my favourite cars


----------



## noddy r32

Stunning work love the looks of csl s :thumb:


----------



## cleslie

Great work as ever Rob. As I've said before, when I win the lottery you'll be the one employed to correct my fleet. An E46 M3 CSL is on the lottery purchase list too!


----------



## neilb62

Superb. Stunning car....:thumb:


----------



## nbray67

Lovely investment given some immense and professional detailing.

Cracking job all round on a stunning future classic.


----------



## President Swirl

Awesome. I'm guessing he paid 60k plus, hoping for a 6 figure return. Not unreasonable considering the way prices for certain 'm' cars are going.


----------



## chongo

Been a while Rob, but back with a cracking detail bud:thumb:
You have certainly squeezed the gloss out of that paint:thumb:


----------



## KIFOO

Wow !!! With that finish & milage that will defo make 6 figures if it was auctioned


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Fantastic finish!


----------



## Scrim-1-

Stunning car love these.


----------



## fabiolous

What a beautiful machine. Nice job!


----------



## stangalang

Very comprehensive work as always buddy, great job


----------



## Fentum

Beautiful job:buffer:. Not a great fan of Beemers generally but this looks stunning. I would be tempted by this one!

Peter


----------



## EliteCarCare

Stunning finish Rob, that's definitely a want for the dream garage! :thumb:


----------



## gibbo555

Now that is perfect, stunning work as usual bud.

What a car :argie:


----------



## scooobydont

Bloody hell! Nice work!.


----------



## LSpec

amazing job for amazing car


----------



## muchoado

truly love these cars awesome


----------



## Mr Gurn

:doublesho......6700 miles!!!

They are for sale with 60'000 miles on for £70k+...... so i bet this is worth a fortune!

What a stunning finish, on a truly amazing car!:argie:

Aren't the seats Carbon backed??

That plate is a real nice touch too!:thumb:


----------



## Megs Lad

Stunning and what a great plate also


----------



## glendog74

Lovely - great job :thumb:


----------



## Boostaholic

That is stunning no other word for it! 

Bet the plate cost a fortune as well!

Great job I'm not jealous much 😁


----------



## SimonBash

Superb Rob, lovely CSL also.


----------



## leecarey212

Wow what a beautiful example . The e46 has to be the best m3 made 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## SystemClenz

What a difference, and great photos Rob :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR

Simply wonderful, a great result and some great work by you.


----------



## ollienoclue

Cripes that is some car. Someone very astute bought that and realised it would be a collectors car in short order and so parked it and didn't drive it?

That must be worth near double what it cost originally by now?


----------



## dal84

Great work as usual Rob. So I am guessing by the low mileage, this car sits in a garage, never driven? That is some discipline. 

I would be itching to drive that everyday if I owned it :car:


----------



## woodym3

Great job bud, shame its going to be collecting dust, these cars need to be driven.


----------



## Beau Technique

Smashing Rob. Rare cars these.


----------



## archiebald

Lovely work, you've certainly improved what is a great example


----------



## Gleammachine

Thanks to all that commented, much appreciated.



TonyHill said:


> What's the purpose of the blue plastic on the rear of the front seats..? :speechles


The blue plastic is a film applied at factory to protect in transit.



suspal said:


> This is why I recommend you Rob when folks are asking for detailing services in sunny Essex,keep then coming buddy.:thumb:


Very kind Suspal, hope your well mate.



Megs Lad said:


> I'm guessing the rears are gloss black and the blue plastic is from factory


Think the backs are just satin black like the sides, yes the film is factory.



cleslie said:


> Great work as ever Rob. As I've said before, when I win the lottery you'll be the one employed to correct my fleet. An E46 M3 CSL is on the lottery purchase list too!


Thanks mate, very kind.



Mr Gurn said:


> :doublesho......6700 miles!!!
> 
> They are for sale with 60'000 miles on for £70k+...... so i bet this is worth a fortune!
> 
> What a stunning finish, on a truly amazing car!:argie:
> 
> Aren't the seats Carbon backed??
> 
> That plate is a real nice touch too!:thumb:


Yes they are definitely rising in price. Seat backs are satin black composite I think, just lightweight over the standard M3 seats.



dal84 said:


> Great work as usual Rob. So I am guessing by the low mileage, this car sits in a garage, never driven? That is some discipline.
> 
> I would be itching to drive that everyday if I owned it :car:





woodym3 said:


> Great job bud, shame its going to be collecting dust, these cars need to be driven.


I agree, the car needs to be driven.


----------



## Lugy

Amazing looking car and a stunning job!

It does make me sad that it's barely been used though, hopefully the new owner won't be able to resist the urge to get it out and about!


----------



## wish wash

One of the best drivers cars ever made, stunning condition now.


----------



## unique detail

True dedication to your work shows in the finish Rob, lovely mate.


----------



## Tombo

Sweet baby Jesus!!! incredible!!!


----------



## Demetrios72

Great work!!


----------



## voon

Neat  I'd take that thing completely apart and de-rust every piece and so on given the prices you can ask for a CSL.


----------



## Gleammachine

Lugy said:


> Amazing looking car and a stunning job!
> 
> It does make me sad that it's barely been used though, hopefully the new owner won't be able to resist the urge to get it out and about!


Thanks, yes I kind of agree, cars are meant to be driven. Driven in the dry and sensible mileage wouldn't hurt the residuals, and it would be more enjoyable.



wish wash said:


> One of the best drivers cars ever made, stunning condition now.





unique detail said:


> True dedication to your work shows in the finish Rob, lovely mate.





Tombo said:


> Sweet baby Jesus!!! incredible!!!





Demetri said:


> Great work!!


Thanks guys, much appreciated.



voon said:


> Neat  I'd take that thing completely apart and de-rust every piece and so on given the prices you can ask for a CSL.


Think most of that's been covered 👍


----------



## Mr K

Well done, looks stunning, a very low miler so needs preserving


----------



## Wout_RS

Damn what a dreamcar!!

Are the seats still wrapped with factory protection film?


----------



## Gleammachine

Wout_RS said:


> Damn what a dreamcar!!
> 
> Are the seats still wrapped with factory protection film?


Yes the backs of the seats still have the protection film.


----------



## C7 JFW

What a piece of kit, very nice.


----------



## WEDEL.1

Fantastic result makes this BMW better than new!


----------



## Mk2Singh

Good Job! Stunning car!


----------



## braders

That is a thing of beauty. Fantastic work.


----------



## Pauly.22

Lovely car, but with that milage, I'm guessing it's not going to get driven much?


----------



## Gleammachine

C7 JFW said:


> What a piece of kit, very nice.





WEDEL.1 said:


> Fantastic result makes this BMW better than new!





Mk2Singh said:


> Good Job! Stunning car!





braders said:


> That is a thing of beauty. Fantastic work.


Thanks chaps :thumb:



Pauly.22 said:


> Lovely car, but with that milage, I'm guessing it's not going to get driven much?


Sadly not, it's for a customers private collection, personally I'd be unable to resist if it was mine.


----------



## TheMattFinish

amazing work as usual Rob


----------



## andymoss

a stunning example and looks like only 6000 miles is incredible...

Shame the car is completely pointless hwoever. Useless as an everyday road car and not properly kitted out as a track day car. Standard M3 is much better IMO...


----------



## Rgk Detailing

Incredible attention to detail Rob! That CSL genuinely looks better than new now! :thumb:


----------



## darreni

andymoss said:


> a stunning example and looks like only 6000 miles is incredible...
> 
> Shame the car is completely pointless hwoever. Useless as an everyday road car and not properly kitted out as a track day car. Standard M3 is much better IMO...


As standard, they are the perfect road car. 
Standard M3 too wooly & soft in my experience.


----------



## Imran_akn

Great work bud.. and what a car 👌


----------



## Dan Clark

Oh my word that is amazing.


----------



## deep18

My favorite of all the M3 body styles. Just fantastic work!


----------



## Gleammachine

Imran_akn said:


> Great work bud.. and what a car 👌





Dan Clark said:


> Oh my word that is amazing.





deep18 said:


> My favorite of all the M3 body styles. Just fantastic work!


Thanks guys, a very enjoyable detail and car to work on.


----------



## CSL123456

Where to you get the blue rear seat plastic protection from?

Thanks.


----------



## Mad Ad

CSL123456 said:


> Where to you get the blue rear seat plastic protection from?
> 
> Thanks.


It was fitted at factory and not removed by owner


----------



## fatty

what a car!!

Great job


----------

